# Does everyone have neighbours from hell?



## Feliks Karp (6/3/17)

So, I'm trying to figure out if this is just my area or have people just become assholes everywhere?

We have major issues with people dumping on our driveway, its mostly veld so I guess they think it's a free-for-all. Like on the weekend someone dropped off 15 bags of refuse from a party. I once had a woman trying to set a bag of used nappies on fire, and then try run me over when I was attempting to photograph her licence plate. Atleast once a week a car assumes my driveway is a 'love hotel" and I usually have to get an eye-full before I get their attention, and then bizarrely enough I often get told to "f-off". My one neighbour mows his pavement by pouring petrol on it and setting it ablaze, someone sets my driveway and subsequently my garden every year.

I don't know if it's my area or maybe there is some kind of ancient demon buried in the ground, but share your shitty neighbour stories please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (6/3/17)

I have rev-right motors two houses to my right and two houses to my left-back. Those people that rev cars all day long. Take your car to them and they'll rev it until it's fixed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## craigb (6/3/17)

zadiac said:


> I have rev-right motors two houses to my right and two houses to my left-back. Those people that rev cars all day long. Take your car to them and they'll rev it until it's fixed.


Sort of like a variation on percussive maintenance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/17)

zadiac said:


> I have rev-right motors two houses to my right and two houses to my left-back. Those people that rev cars all day long. Take your car to them and they'll rev it until it's fixed.


Hahahahaha!

I always thought I had shit neighbours, but after reading your post @Feliks Karp , I realised they are pretty decent characters in relation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (7/3/17)

When I still lived in my duplex, the one next to me was rented out......

A guy (no, not a guy, an absolute piece of sh..) moved in. No, he didn't have a car, he had a truck. like a 3ton truck. He just parked it anywhere he liked and couldn't be bothered with the rest of the complex.

No, he didn't have a HiFi, he had DISCO Speakers! He would come home at 1AM with a prostitute, put on that music at full volume, keep it like that for 2 hours, and then refuse to pay his 'accomplice' for services rendered which would result in her screaming and swearing at 5am right in front of my front door!

I phoned the owner every day because of this rubbish. 

When he moved out eventually, the owner was shocked to find that he stole ALL the doors, closet doors, electrical switches, the geyser, everything! He vomited in every room over the walls and the carpets.

This.... thing caused me to hate tenants.

Neighbours from hell? This was the devil himself!

I understand he was jailed for fraud.... may he ROT in there

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (7/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> So, I'm trying to figure out if this is just my area or have people just become assholes everywhere?
> 
> We have major issues with people dumping on our driveway, its mostly veld so I guess they think it's a free-for-all. Like on the weekend someone dropped off 15 bags of refuse from a party. I once had a woman trying to set a bag of used nappies on fire, and then try run me over when I was attempting to photograph her licence plate. Atleast once a week a car assumes my driveway is a 'love hotel" and I usually have to get an eye-full before I get their attention, and then bizarrely enough I often get told to "f-off". My one neighbour mows his pavement by pouring petrol on it and setting it ablaze, someone sets my driveway and subsequently my garden every year.
> 
> I don't know if it's my area or maybe there is some kind of ancient demon buried in the ground, but share your shitty neighbour stories please.



Its a lack of a demon covered in chromium and honed to .38 waving frantically at those people that has you in this position.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/3/17)

Clouder said:


> When I still lived in my duplex, the one next to me was rented out......
> 
> etc



Wow :| when my one neighbour has parties its bad, but must be terrible to live right next door to someone like that :|

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (7/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Wow :| when my one neighbour has parties its bad, but must be terrible to live right next door to someone like that :|



With only a wall separating him from you. Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (7/3/17)

I used to be the neighbor that knocked on the walls of Hell. 

When I was still studying and living in Stellenbosch, the Akkerhof apartments was by residence. The first year was fine, and two very nice guys living next to me. Their balcony was always neat, they where basically never there, or we never heard them. 
The second year was another story.  When the two women moved in. They used to get skunk drunk everyday of the week, start screaming and shouting just after 7de Laan and then make up from 10 until way past 1am. I used to start knocking/banging on their bedroom wall, which was my bedroom wall, they just started laughing but didn't stop. It got to a point where I didnt sleep there over weekends, when they had more friends over. 
They tested the limits of the balcony of how much empty bottles and filled ashtrays they could stack in the 3 x 3 meter area. And the one time we decided to have a potjie day, they complained about our noise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/3/17)

Anneries said:


> And the one time we decided to have a potjie day, they complained about our noise.



Sounds about right, a guy was on my suburbs whatsapp group complaining about the council not cleaning up, a week later I caught him dumping thatch on my property, and he says to me, "just wait for a veld fire it will all burn up".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/3/17)

In my complex, a few years ago this dodgy looking bunch filled up a place with an abnormally large amount of people. It looked like they weren't related as they all looked very different.

Anyway, the lady's (head of the house I assumed) car had F*** YOU scratched on one entire side of the car, and B**** on the entire opposite side. Can you imagine what kind of neighbours they were, to have caused that? Because I believe they were forcefully removed from their previous rental.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (7/3/17)

Where the hell do you people live??? 

The worst Ive had is my current neighbour. Old toppie who makes random fires very close to his perimeter (which happens to be close to my yard and kitchen area) and I'm sure he braais pigeons or squirrils or something (stinks a heck load) - but he is mentally challenged so I usually just throw a sand or something over the wall and he gruntles something and kills his aweful smelling braai. Oh and he has the occasional shouting fits, randomly, mostly in the middle of the night - called the cops the first few times because I thought he was being forcefully penetrated where men should not be penetrated unwillingly. Even my kids just got used to his terror shouts. 

But thats about as bad as it got with me. You people need to move to CPT lol. Its chilled down here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/3/17)

Cespian said:


> Where the hell do you people live???
> 
> The worst Ive had is my current neighbour. Old toppie who makes random fires very close to his perimeter (which happens to be close to my yard and kitchen area) and I'm sure he braais pigeons or squirrils or something (stinks a heck load) - but he is mentally challenged so I usually just throw a sand or something over the wall and he gruntles something and kills his aweful smelling braai. Oh and he has the occasional shouting fits, randomly, mostly in the middle of the night - called the cops the first few times because I thought he was being forcefully penetrated where men should not be penetrated unwillingly. Even my kids just got used to his terror shouts.
> 
> But thats about as bad as it got with me. You people need to move to CPT lol. Its chilled down here.



That story is both funny and bum-me-out at the same time. I am currently in the process of moving after living in the same place for deveral decades it's daunting and complex, but soon(ish) I will be a cape ape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cespian (7/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> That story is both funny and bum-me-out at the same time. I am currently in the process of moving after living in the same place for deveral decades it's daunting and complex, but soon(ish) I will be a cape ape.



Whoop - as they say "dis lekker by die see" 
Wishing you a stress-free and successful transition/relocation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (7/3/17)

I must say Cape Town seems okay,been here just over a year.Been in Kraaifontein(or Kraaibakistan as I call it) for the first year,kinda got used to the gunshots in the distance,the occasional drunk fights and pass outs in the street...and our neighbour lady always peeking over the wall to see what we up to,maybe she just hopes to catch me skinny dipping?Moved to Brackenfell now,so damn quiet...Maybe Im one of those neighbours? 4 pit bulls are always fun

Before CPT I was in Witbankour neighbour there hated me,he threw my oldest pitty with a brick for charging him at the fence(she was in our yard),luckily I saw it and returned his brick with crippling force(literally).

Seems you will find this everywhere,people will differ in views and opinion,its just about how you go about solving the issue.


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/3/17)

Try giving Ugly Kid Joe's Neighbor a listen. Sure to bring a smile to your face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (8/3/17)

Clouder said:


> When I still lived in my duplex, the one next to me was rented out......
> 
> A guy (no, not a guy, an absolute piece of sh..) moved in. No, he didn't have a car, he had a truck. like a 3ton truck. He just parked it anywhere he liked and couldn't be bothered with the rest of the complex.
> 
> ...


Now he is paying for those "services rendered" in kind. "Pappa wag vir jou..."



rogue zombie said:


> In my complex, a few years ago this dodgy looking bunch filled up a place with an abnormally large amount of people. It looked like they weren't related as they all looked very different.
> 
> Anyway, the lady's (head of the house I assumed) car had F*** YOU scratched on one entire side of the car, and B**** on the entire opposite side. Can you imagine what kind of neighbours they were, to have caused that? Because I believe they were forcefully removed from their previous rental.


Small world, seems you have met my ex.

We had a club in the adjoining area (+/- 1 kilometer away) blasting us with crappy live music five nights a week, Wednesdays to Monday mornings. From about 8 at night until 2 or 3 in the mornings. Took our excellent men in blue 18 months to silence them. Only managed to get something done once Sis Patricia got involved. Quiet now but will probably flare up again once they find a new influential person to provide with an extra income.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fuzz (8/3/17)

Had a 'famous' Radio and TV personality live next door to me at my previous house.

She was fine, except when she would throw huge parties for no particular reason on weeknights till 2am. Or when she would have intercourse on her balcony for the world to see with guys that weren't her (public) boyfriend. Or when her lady friends would have punch ups with their male counterparts. 

It was just lovely, glad I moved away from that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (8/3/17)

Have a low life that deals drugs next to me, his father who lives there is a police officer so the son manages to slide out of trouble each time he's caught. Also really scum people, we once had an argument over their one dog, that's always left to wander outside, after she tried to attack our dogs on a leash. I couldn't get a word in to discuss it in a civil way so walked off. Got back from taking the dogs for walk and they had tossed the dogs mess from the back over our washing. If this doesn't paint a picture about these people then I don't know. Their yard is a dump site for rubbish and dog shit. It's pretty bad. Almost weekly we hear someone getting beat up and screaming fights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> Got back from taking the dogs for walk and they had tossed the dogs mess from the back over our washing.



Damn dude, I commend you for your restraint, I would have probably landed up in jail. Hell is other people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (9/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Damn dude, I commend you for your restraint, I would have probably landed up in jail. Hell is other people.


I bagged the mess and approached the father furious and he didn't believe me and denied it at first. But heard the argument they had after and he wasn't happy. I now absolutely ignore them cause otherwise I'll snap. It's a lot tricker when you got a child too, if I were single I would have knocked his head off already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LynkedZA (9/3/17)

zadiac said:


> I have rev-right motors two houses to my right and two houses to my left-back. Those people that rev cars all day long. Take your car to them and they'll rev it until it's fixed.


Or till the pistons go through the block and dance on the bonnet

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

